# Need Help With My Puppy Please !



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Hello Everybody , (sorry for my bad english)

So i have 3 month old puppy maltese and i grow it inside the house !

the problem is : he output (doing kaka) all the time on his area around his 

house and on the ground everywhere and that is disgusting !

and i want to teach the dog to do it out side (on the BALCON look on the picture down) , or at least on his white 

big paper where he should do it ( on the ballcon )

I WANT TO TEACH HIM HOW TO DO HIS KAKY ON THE BALCONY OR ON THE WHITE BIG PAPER !*

** HERE IS PICTURE OF HIS AREA AND WHERE HE DOING THE KAKA ALL THE TIME AND I DONT WANT THAT ! : *










*
* HERE IS THE PICTURE WHERE I WANT HIM TO DO THE KAKA (BALKON , OUTSIDE) HOW ?*


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

You appear to be a really dedicated Maltese Parent! Your puppy is VERY young. At this age Kotshi cannot only has minimal control and goes before getting to the pad. Sometime they mistake other things for the pad. Mine only uses pads. Immediately when puppy poops or pps on pad, make a high squeaky happy noise act all excited and give treat! Never use harsh punishment only positive reinforcement. Kotshi will associate the pad with the treats! Check some old treads on this there is a lot of good info. Pick up poops as soon as possible and change the pad often. When Polly was a puppy I had 4 pads in different areas. As she became more dependable I got it down to 2 pads one in each bathroom. Ultimately Kotshi will use the pad in the area of your choice.When we travel I have to Carry pads and throw them on the grass! She doesn't know she can pp on the grass. Be patient, Kotshi is just a baby!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I might suggest that after he eats and first thing in the morning, go out on the patio with him and close the door. Stay with him until he poops. Few hours later go back out for a little while. Praise him a lot or going outside maybe even a treat like a bit of carrots. He will soon learn he needs to poop outside. It takes time. You need to clean with the floor with a bio-enzyme to get rid of the residues. Vinegar is a safe cleaner. If he smells where he went before, he will go there again. Right now you need to invest time to get it right or you will have problems later. Some Maltese can be hard to housetrain and it can take time.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

wkomorow said:


> I might suggest that after he eats and first thing in the morning, go out on the patio with him and close the door. Stay with him until he poops. Few hours later go back out for a little while. Praise him a lot or going outside maybe even a treat like a bit of carrots. He will soon learn he needs to poop outside. It takes time. You need to clean with the floor with a bio-enzyme to get rid of the residues. Vinegar is a safe cleaner. If he smells where he went before, he will go there again. Right now you need to invest time to get it right or you will have problems later. Some Maltese can be hard to housetrain and it can take time.


the problem that where i live now its -2 outside and he still puppy i think its not good to let him walk because its cold


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Try to confine his area to a smaller area since he's a puppy yet.. Keep him in an x pen with his bed and pee pad this will confine him and help him realize what his area is,..as he grows older and learns to control his poop and peeing,he can expand into the full room,then eventually your home..

We call it crate training too,where they stay in this area most of the time.. and we let them out for pottying then they go back in..

This is a link to an x pen, also called an exercise pen..

https://www.chewy.com/dog/iris-4-panels-exercise-plastic-pen/dp/50392?utm_source=google-product&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=hg&utm_content=Iris&utm_term=&gclid=Cj0KEQiA89u1BRDz8enExq7rvN0BEiQAaFCHm4zdvLUO7SoUkXcMO8mmc2V1aSob0Sb8oE8oEl-6jC4aApEL8P8HAQ


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It takes up to a year before small dogs have full control over potty functions and Maltese are one of the hardest breeds to train,it takes time ..


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

michellerobison said:


> Try to confine his area to a smaller area since he's a puppy yet.. Keep him in an x pen with his bed and pee pad this will confine him and help him realize what his area is,..as he grows older and learns to control his poop and peeing,he can expand into the full room,then eventually your home..
> 
> We call it crate training too,where they stay in this area most of the time.. and we let them out for pottying then they go back in..
> 
> ...


*look the good thing is that he do the pepe (water thing) on the pad but the kaka NO !*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I live in a very cold climate too and I got Pipper in the winter when it's very cold and I trained him to go strictly outdoors. I never used pee pads. I didn't give him the chance to have accidents. I would take him outside every half hour at first and take some cheerios with me to use as treats. As soon as he would go I would get very happy and excited and give him a treat. I would also use a phrase like "go pee" so that I could teach him to pee on command. If you teach him to pee when to tell him to it will make it easier. Puppies usually poop very soon after eating so take him out every time he eats and take him out as soon as he wakes up from a sleep. It's also easier to know when he needs to poop if you feed him 3 meals a day at the same time every day. Once he understands why you are taking him outside and he pees when you tell him, then you can leave more time in between potty breaks. They say maltese are hard to housebreak but Pipper was soooo easy. He only ever went on the floor 3 times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

pippersmom said:


> I live in a very cold climate too and I got Pipper in the winter when it's very cold and I trained him to go strictly outdoors. I never used pee pads. I didn't give him the chance to have accidents. I would take him outside every half hour at first and take some cheerios with me to use as treats. As soon as he would go I would get very happy and excited and give him a treat. I would also use a phrase like "go pee" so that I could teach him to pee on command. If you teach him to pee when to tell him to it will make it easier. Puppies usually poop very soon after eating so take him out every time he eats and take him out as soon as he wakes up from a sleep. It's also easier to know when he needs to poop if you feed him 3 meals a day at the same time every day. Once he understands why you are taking him outside and he pees when you tell him, then you can leave more time in between potty breaks. They say maltese are hard to housebreak but Pipper was soooo easy. He only ever went on the floor 3 times. :thumbsup:


ok i do understand but my question is : 

can i take him outside to walk with -2 degree and he still 3 month old ?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I took mine out when it was really cold,I never used potty pads because it tended to cause them to have more accidents in the house.. The breeder used them before I got them but I didn't want them to associate pottying inside.

They will go outside to potty and best to go out with them always when they do,since large birds can get them.

If your balcony is the only place he can potty,then there is another solution,for outside..

Piddle Place ,it's fake grass with a catch basin for pee..He will eventually feel the grass and use it for pottying.. Hopefully you have an area near you outside to take him potty in real grass too.

Piddle Place Dog Potty Grass Pad |Pet Potty Turf Patch


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

michellerobison said:


> I took mine out when it was really cold,I never used potty pads because it tended to cause them to have more accidents in the house.. The breeder used them before I got them but I didn't want them to associate pottying inside.
> 
> They will go outside to potty and best to go out with them always when they do,since large birds can get them.
> 
> ...


ok awesome so what i understand that i put another Potty outside on the ballcon and i go outside with him until he doing it ?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Fozi1993 said:


> ok i do understand but my question is :
> 
> can i take him outside to walk with -2 degree and he still 3 month old ?


we walk every day. I put a coat on him and boots to protect the feet from the snow and salt on the sidewalks. As long as your little one isn't shivering it should be ok.
Have to add, make sure your puppy has had all his shots before you take him out.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Walking also helps stimulate motility to help him potty too.. Just find a little coat for him to wear outside.. that way he won't be so concentrated on shivering and he can concentrate on pottying. Simple to put on a puppy and simple to take off

http://www.puppyliciousnyc.com/assets/images/DogJackets/Red%20Quilted%20Dog%20Jackets.jpg


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have trained several pups to go on potty papers on the balcony outside. Make sure first of all that puppy is safe not to fall through the balcony. Then place some flower boxes or something else around so that pup has a very small space to do his business on the potty pad. Put puppy there (you can even use 2 different pads---one for pee-pee & one for poop if puppy won't do both on one). Make it impossible for pup to get out of the pad area until he does his business. Make a big production of happiness & give a treat as soon as he has finished his job & take him back in the house. Eventually leave a spot open where he can come & go on the paper (after some success) & he will go there by choice. Be sure to keep the pads relatively clean or pup won't use them! Good luck.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the nice answer guys i gonna follow them )))


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I have trained several pups to go on potty papers on the balcony outside. Make sure first of all that puppy is safe not to fall through the balcony. Then place some flower boxes or something else around so that pup has a very small space to do his business on the potty pad. Put puppy there (you can even use 2 different pads---one for pee-pee & one for poop if puppy won't do both on one). Make it impossible for pup to get out of the pad area until he does his business. Make a big production of happiness & give a treat as soon as he has finished his job & take him back in the house. Eventually leave a spot open where he can come & go on the paper (after some success) & he will go there by choice. Be sure to keep the pads relatively clean or pup won't use them! Good luck.


If you can find some fine mesh screen to along balcony rails too, to keep him from possibly falling..Not sure how your balcony is to know .. Also praise him up and and have treats for him for pottying..That way he will associate good things with going outside to potty.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

pippersmom said:


> I live in a very cold climate too and I got Pipper in the winter when it's very cold and I trained him to go strictly outdoors. I never used pee pads. I didn't give him the chance to have accidents. I would take him outside every half hour at first and take some cheerios with me to use as treats. As soon as he would go I would get very happy and excited and give him a treat. I would also use a phrase like "go pee" so that I could teach him to pee on command. If you teach him to pee when to tell him to it will make it easier. Puppies usually poop very soon after eating so take him out every time he eats and take him out as soon as he wakes up from a sleep. It's also easier to know when he needs to poop if you feed him 3 meals a day at the same time every day. Once he understands why you are taking him outside and he pees when you tell him, then you can leave more time in between potty breaks. They say maltese are hard to housebreak but Pipper was soooo easy. He only ever went on the floor 3 times. :thumbsup:


Pippersmom, I used the same method that you used to train my do Baby to go potty outside & it worked well for my dog. However it did take about a year of doing this procedure until he was fully trained & no more potty accidents in the house. Potty training my boy was one of the most difficult things I've ever done, it took a lot of patience but was worth my time & energy. My dog is my best little friend & like a son to me.

P.S. Fozzi19993 , even though potty training my dog was frustrating I've never yelled or hit my dog at all, I don't believe it is a humane or kind thing to do. Making sure that the balcony is safe & the dog won't fall off of it is so important.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

LOVE_BABY said:


> pippersmom said:
> 
> 
> > I live in a very cold climate too and I got Pipper in the winter when it's very cold and I trained him to go strictly outdoors. I never used pee pads. I didn't give him the chance to have accidents. I would take him outside every half hour at first and take some cheerios with me to use as treats. As soon as he would go I would get very happy and excited and give him a treat. I would also use a phrase like "go pee" so that I could teach him to pee on command. If you teach him to pee when to tell him to it will make it easier. Puppies usually poop very soon after eating so take him out every time he eats and take him out as soon as he wakes up from a sleep. It's also easier to know when he needs to poop if you feed him 3 meals a day at the same time every day. Once he understands why you are taking him outside and he pees when you tell him, then you can leave more time in between potty breaks. They say maltese are hard to housebreak but Pipper was soooo easy. He only ever went on the floor 3 times.
> ...


I know but the problem thats i study medicine and i dont have very much time to do that ...!
But u have some time of course , i have the pad and he doing the pepe on it alright but the kaka no !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Take pup out first thing when he wakes up----immediately & after each meal, or nap. If you feed on a schedule pup will defecate around the same time each day (usually 2 X a day---morn. & night) & you can learn their rhythm. Also take pup out just before bed. Please don't take puppy outside on the ground until all shots are complete.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> I might suggest that after he eats and first thing in the morning, go out on the patio with him and close the door. Stay with him until he poops. Few hours later go back out for a little while. Praise him a lot or going outside maybe even a treat like a bit of carrots. He will soon learn he needs to poop outside. It takes time. You need to clean with the floor with a bio-enzyme to get rid of the residues. Vinegar is a safe cleaner. If he smells where he went before, he will go there again. Right now you need to invest time to get it right or you will have problems later. Some Maltese can be hard to housetrain and it can take time.


Even if you are training him to go outside, I think this suggestion is still very important ... because this could be why he continues to defecate on the floor instead of on the pad.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I know this was posted a while ago I hope he is doing better. They are so tiny and quick to pee or poo. We have to watch them for signals. Basically I take mine out when they wake up(even from a nap). After playing (especially when they are young) after eating. After drinking. And anytime they stop what they are doing and start sniffing around. My lily did not start telling me she wanted to go out until after she was two. Good luck


----------

